# Reserve Cities?



## MassNewbie

I am goin to NERPI (Reading) and was wondering where I could apply to become a reserve or aux. officer after I finished?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Who's sponsoring you?


----------



## MassNewbie

Cant say man. I was told to be quiet about it. Sorry.


----------



## alphadog1

Like they don't know at NERPI...


----------



## screamineagle

MassNewbie said:


> Cant say man. I was told to be quiet about it. Sorry.


Like to help you out, but I was told to be quiet about it.


----------



## JoninNH

I could give you a few suggestions, but I can't tell you what departments I've worked for... it's a real bitch when creating resumes you know?


----------



## MassNewbie

I dont see what the big deal is here. Who cares who sponsored me. Id say if I think they would sponsor other people but I dont think they will and I dont think they would appreciate me saying nonetheless. But thanks anyways guys.


----------



## j809

SO check the jobfile and STFU then.


----------



## 94c

WOW! 15 posts and 6 threads in one day.

Watch out KWFLATBED this guy is moving in fast.


----------



## screamineagle

MassNewbie said:


> I dont see what the big deal is here. Who cares who sponsored me. Id say if I think they would sponsor other people but I dont think they will and I dont think they would appreciate me saying nonetheless. But thanks anyways guys.


Koz tried to help you by hinting that maybe the dept that sponsored you might be looking for reserves. Its got nothing to do with sponsoring other people. Are you that worried about competition?


----------



## kwflatbed

94c said:


> WOW! 15 posts and 6 threads in one day.
> 
> Watch out KWFLATBED this guy is moving in fast.


LOL He only has about 8995 to go.


----------



## NegroRotary

I can understand why he doesn't want to say, Department monitor this website, it happened to me.


----------



## JoninNH

You're not the only one who's had to answer for his Masscops posts, NegroRotary... it's amazing how quickly something said in passing can be twisted and turned upside down by someone with an affinity for Kraft products.


----------

